# 12v TV's How large can you go?



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

We spend most weekends without hook up and would like to upgrade our 15" tv to something larger. What is the largest 12v TV you can get and where do we get them from? also, is there a product out there that you can plug into a normal TV which will enable it to run on a 12v supply (we have 2x 110 batteries at present).

Thank you for helping, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Received my Caravan Club mag today and it contains an advert for a new Avtex 19" TV/DVD combi-model W193D.

Claims cabinet size no larger than most 15" screens, and same power consumption.

Sounds just up your street.

Paul


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for replying Paul, I'll certainly take a look.

A friend suggested you might be able to go upto 21.5" but I must admit that did sound a little unrealistic


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Hsimpson said:


> , any advice is greatly appreciated.


I think you'll find 22ins is the max.

Not sure if normal TV's could run on an inverter

Wups


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 19" in my Aviano.
GC.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Wups, I'm surprised 8O . I'll keep looking and let you know if and where I can get one from?

Thanks to you too GC


----------



## paulbeard (Jul 1, 2008)

Wupert said:


> Not sure if normal TV's could run on an inverter
> 
> Wups


We've run our 15" LCD off a smallish inverter at the same time as a Playstation 2...however it does sap the battery somewhat!


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Just been shown you can get a Naxa 22" 12v digital tv with dvd which they say is the largest one available. Its a U.S. site, just need to find out where I can get one in the uk.

thnaks again for all your help


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

For 19" if it will do you I recently bought one of these

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/product/2060/meos--19.0-hd-ready-freeview-tv--dvd-player/meos-dvd190b/

Its a very nice TV


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why don't you buy a 150 or 300 watt inverter and a cheap 240 volt tv. 

steve & ann --------------- teensvan


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We have a 19" Avtex TV, its excellent although the DVD refused to draw in disks recently. I called Avtex and the arranged for it to be collected, repaired and returned within a week - for free. Its 21/2 years old and out of warranty.

That good service

Andy


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

We have recently purchased a MEOS 15.4 inch, similar to the earlier poster. It performs well, with dvd, and USB slot for recording progs to a stick. Very clever little thing, we have no room for larger!!

It is worthy of note that in general, 12v TV`s use less current than domestic ones(ours is 20 watts). When using an inverter to convert to mains voltage, extra power is wasted in the conversion( you get owt for nowt!), so it is wiser to use 12v tv than inverter. 

For those who like satellite TV, have just purchased a lovely little receiver(12v) with an LED that steers you to the correct position when setting up. The LED is on the LNB on the dish and changes colour when nearing the correct satellite. Makes it a doddle, even for me!( I`m colourblind!!!)

David and Di


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi we use a 40" plasma in our display motorhome which happily runs of a pure sine wave inverter! So I guess that like most things in life size isn't the issue, it would be how much you use it :wink: 

The plasma is now about five years old and still working well

Eddie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I do have a 22" LED backlit TV on the bench that runs off 12V. Unfortunately at present there is no real desire to bring it to the marketplace. Very low current consumption as there is no need for high voltage lighting.
Suppose I could grab it for myself, but cannot justify the screen size.
Gerry


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Teesvan, I've done some further research and you're right, a 300 watt inverter is only £29.99 (from caravan and leisure technonogy) and it will easily convert a normal flat screen to 12v. Battery drain won't be a problem either so problem solved - 24" tv here we come !


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*12v TV*

I recently noticed that my 19" Mikomi flat screen in the kitchen had a 240/12 converter. I bought a voltage stabiliser and now use this tv in the 'van.


----------

